# 2005 Tuscany takes a 1 1/8 integrated fork right???



## Lucid (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks
Blake


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*No, it takes*

a 1 1/8" integrated *headset*. the fork doesn't care if it's integrated or not, just needs to be the correct diameter which is 1 1/8". My 2005 LS Tuscany originally came with a Cane Creek IS-2. I recently replace it and installed an IS-6. An IS-8 will also work - difference is quality as the higher the number the higher the quality.


----------

